# 85 Z needs factory radio



## 85300zx (Apr 21, 2004)

Anyone got a hookup on a factory 300zx radio? The one that operates with controls on the steering wheel. Where could I find one and how much would I be looking at?
Thanks for the help
MT


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

85300zx said:


> Anyone got a hookup on a factory 300zx radio? The one that operates with controls on the steering wheel. Where could I find one and how much would I be looking at?
> Thanks for the help
> MT


Check the classifieds on Z31.com , almost always somebody has one.


----------

